# e21 60v does not start - only beeps



## El Juncal (11 d ago)

Hi, New here and ... I have a question. 

We have a new (45 minutes old) Power Clear e21 60v snow blower. 

My wife was out clearing the driveway this morning and ... she pulled the machine backwards a bit and it turned off ... 

Now, the when we try to start it ... it beeps 6 times ... waits a few seconds ... beeps 6 times, etc. 

The battery is fully charged and correctly seated. We've removed and reinstalled both the battery and the start button. 

Any ideas on how to reset this thing?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Did you buy from a dealer, or at a big box store?

Get the 5-digit model number and call your nearest authorized Toro dealer:






Contact Us By Phone or Mail | Toro







www.toro.com





Toro do not provide tech support by phone/email and they'll refer you to the nearest dealer.... OR, bring it back to where you bought it from for an exchange/refund.

I checked the owner's manual for a Model #39921, and I don't see a restart procedure.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

El Juncal said:


> Hi, New here and ... I have a question.
> 
> We have a new (45 minutes old) Power Clear e21 60v snow blower.
> 
> ...


Welcome Hi, does the owners manual say anything about 6 beeps?
Does it have a manual?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

El Juncal said:


> Now, the when we try to start it ... it beeps 6 times ... waits a few seconds ... beeps 6 times, etc.


See the attached Beep Table; it appears to be an issue with the Hall Sensor. Check the sensor to be certain it's clear of debris.

The machine is producing a beeping sound.
The battery pack is not charged.
The machine is overloaded.
*There is another electrical problem with the machine.*

Remove the battery pack from the machine and charge it.
Walk at a slower pace while clearing snow.
Attempt the other troubleshooting actions, if the alarm still sounds, contact an Authorized Service Dealer.


----------



## El Juncal (11 d ago)

Hello All and thank you for replying!

We bought it online from Home Depot so we will return/exchange it there ... wow - the beep table - super cool! And the owner's manual is essentially worthless on this ... as posted above, without the beep table, you are left guessing .... thanks again!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

El Juncal said:


> And the owner's manual is essentially worthless on this ... as posted above, without the beep table, you are left guessing


The Beep Table is right in the Owners Manual on Page 23 (AKA 3-3)...


----------

